# Scan update



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was 5 weeks yesterday and had a scan.

At the moment its    yep thats right TWINS!!

One gestational sac is 4.5mm x 4.5mm and the other is 4.8mm x 3.1mm
as the second is not perfectly round theres a chance it might not stick around so have to go back in two weeks for a 7 week scan to see if it has a heartbeat.
I have a little picture and will try to post it in here (DH taken it to work today though!) But what will be will be I am not worried if it ends up one or two.

Had another BHCG blood done and get the result of that today it should be around 3500 going on last saturdays result of 597.

If anyone can offer any advice/knowledge on the oval sac I'd appreciate that.

By the way both sacs are empty at the moment as its too early to see anything in them.

Hee hee saving myself a fortune not having to go up to lister to get scans done and getting them done on NHS!!

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh My god HUN!!! WELL DONE! 

Im really sorry, I have no idea about the oval sac,  but I am keeping everything crossed for 2 weeks time. 

You knew it was twins didnt you!! 

Kate
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww well done Nic!! I'm so happy for you.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

lot's of     for you hun,

i think all of us hope to give birth to 1 baby and if we are lucky enough for both to stick thats just a wicked bonus.

fingers crossed sweetie, love maz


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nic

Blimey love you dont do things by half    so happy for you chuck !!!

Cant answer your question babes but I am sure all will be fine   why dont you post on peer support,thats really helpfull sometimes!!!

Kelly x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

well I've looked at tons of scan pics online and my scan pic looks no different to everyone elses!!!!! my oval sac is a lot rounder than most peoples so am thinking i'll take no notice of sonographer now and as far as im concerned Im carrying twins (until my next scan)

PLUS...had another BHCG yesterday midwife rang today and its more than doubled!!!! its now 4500 - if it had doubled it would be 3500 the midwife reckons things are looking good!!

Got my next scan on the 19th October.

Maz - your right anything more than one is a bonus. I've dreamt for 7 years of having one so would be fantastic to have two!!!

KellyD - ooh you might be joining me yet!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nic

sounding good babe

Look forward to seeing ur progress at the next scan

Take it easy with that precious cargo on board

Love Emxx


----------

